# Okay, I guess ya'll waited long enough!! Timber Rattler!



## GAranger1403 (May 18, 2009)

Shooting conditions were bad but here is a few of the big nasty I caught last week. As soon as I get some good shots of her she will be released. She's a hair over 5 feet and more than a handful. One of the largest TRs I've caught here in swampland Georgia. Let me reinterate, no one should attempt to try to handle these animals. I've been doing this for a long long time!!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 18, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> Shooting conditions were bad but here is a few of the big nasty I caught last week. As soon as I get some good shots of her she will be released. She's a hair over 5 feet and more than a handful. One of the largest TRs I've caught here in swampland Georgia. Let me reinterate, no one should attempt to try to handle these animals. I've been doing this for a long long time!!


Well You won't have to worry about me


----------



## Buck (May 18, 2009)

Oh my...


----------



## bristol_bound (May 18, 2009)

That's one Big Mama!!


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2009)

That'd make some fine chili right there! 

Awesome pics.


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 18, 2009)

I have actually eaten alot of snake meat, but never in chili!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2009)

Handful of snake right there. I occasionally run up on a 5 plus footer, in my ramblins around here. It`s gettin` to where I see a whole lot more canebrakes thatn I do diamondbacks.


----------



## bigkga69 (May 18, 2009)

man she is beautiful!!  timbers have some of the prettiest colors to me!!  the biggest timber I ever caught was 5'7'', but yours is a horse!!


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> I have actually eaten alot of snake meat, but never in chili!



  I've had it from rattlers in Texas and in WV both.  It is some kind of delicious!

Looking forward to seeing more pics before you turn her loose!


----------



## MERCing (May 18, 2009)

That's a nice one !
Kinda surprised to see one that far south.


----------



## Browtine (May 18, 2009)

The look on your face in the second picture is PRICELESS!!!  At least it shows you take handling this thing serious even though you've done it for a while. Good to see that. 

I've always wanted to see a rattler in person, but only saw a dead baby one once around here. It had been ran over by a car. I guess I should qualify my statement of wanting to see one. I want to see one under controlled circumstances! I do NOT want to run across one unexpectedly in the woods!


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 18, 2009)

They are actually much more common than EDBs here. They occur well into FLA across the entire state line. I have caught them south of Jacksonville.


----------



## 00Beau (May 18, 2009)

It`s head is a little too close in last pic for me!!!!!!!! Snakes do not bother me but you do not have to worry about me picking up a rattle snake!!!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 18, 2009)

Browtine said:


> The look on your face in the second picture is PRICELESS!!!  At least it shows you take handling this thing serious even though you've done it for a while. Good to see that.
> 
> I've always wanted to see a rattler in person, but only saw a dead baby one once around here. It had been ran over by a car. I guess I should qualify my statement of wanting to see one. I want to see one under controlled circumstances! I do NOT want to run across one unexpectedly in the woods!


 These are much more to handle than a comparable size EDB. To me they seem much more agile and able to come back across the hook after you get them counter-balanced. With EDBs, once I get them tailed and hooked I can do what I want with them, usually! TRs are also usually calm-mannered, but not this one. She tried to reachout and touch me more than once!


----------



## quinn (May 18, 2009)

Great shots,but dang fire have you lost your marble.


----------



## Sargent (May 18, 2009)

I think you should mail it to Kenny.


----------



## JasonF (May 18, 2009)

Nice shots Jason!!
Get some better light on that bad boy and post some more shots of it before you let it go!


----------



## Hoss (May 18, 2009)

Jason, no need to worry about me handling em.  Might take a photo or two with bigma, but only at 500mm or so.  

Great shots.  Your face in that second shot just shows it's not a job for amateurs.

Hoss


----------



## huntin_dobbs (May 18, 2009)

Thats too awesome, she's beautiful!


----------



## Smokey (May 19, 2009)

That is awesome.
Wish I had been there to see it.


----------



## rip18 (May 19, 2009)

Good looking snake & shot!  It really stands out against that dark, wet pine straw.


----------



## DocHoliday (May 19, 2009)

Good looking rattler. Better you than me handling those things. I hate them.


----------



## Medicine Man (May 19, 2009)

Good heavens...Baby Jesus...Help this man..And kill that dern snake..There, I did about all I can to help you..You have totally lost your mind..


----------



## Wade95 (May 19, 2009)

Know what's funny?  I can't stand snakes (they're all poisonous in my opinion), but yet I'll open a thread to see a picture of one.  You sir are nuts for handling that thing. Haaaaaa


----------



## stevo15 (May 19, 2009)

Me and my buddy killed this one in Middle Georgia a few weeks ago.  It was probably 4 and a half feet ot so..  His dog ran by it and it started rattling.  It had 13 rattles.  Pretty scary to get that close to a big one.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 19, 2009)

Nice pic but that thing gives me the creeps.


----------



## MURFF (May 19, 2009)

Dude that is awesome. I could never get that close to a live one with out an inch of glass between it and me. Was the person taking the pics 150 foot away on the back porch in case you have to get rid of it quick?


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 19, 2009)

My wife was actually taking the shots with me and the snake. She was using her D40 with the 18-55 mm.


----------



## CAL (May 19, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Well You won't have to worry about me



Ya ain't gotta worry about me either.Fact is if ya see me handling one,just shoot me cause I done gone crazy!!!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 19, 2009)

*Just fer comparison.*

Just for comparison and giggles, here is a shot of one of the largest EDBs I've caught. This Sapelo Island mule was also just over 5 ft.


----------



## Crickett (May 19, 2009)

Sargent said:


> I think you should mail it to Kenny.



 I second that.



Great shots. I like the colors of that last one you posted. Don't worry I will never attempt to try what you are doing. I like to look at them & they are cool and all but I will never try to handle one.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 19, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> , no one should attempt to try to handle these animals. !



Don't worry about me trying.


----------



## Hoss (May 19, 2009)

Jason, there is a great similarity between the look on your face in that second shot and in the last shot you posted.  It kind of looks like a "Man I hope I don't drop it" look.

Hoss


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 19, 2009)

Those are some beautiful snakes. 

I had a 4 footer strike my my left leg last March walking through the woods just off of a field in Cook County. Glanced off (was like the leaves exploded at my feet when it struck). 

Thankfully, had on a pair of snake chaps.

Nope - I wouldn't be holding one of those. I'll leave that to the thrill seekers.


----------



## ponyboy (May 24, 2009)

cool .........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2009)

Looks like you're wearing some kind of snake chaps??  Seems like you're leaving the "important" part unprotected.  No snake handling here, but good pics.


----------



## atlashunter (May 24, 2009)

I've always wondered how people learn to handle dangerous snakes like that.


----------



## camp314 (May 24, 2009)

awesome snakes


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 24, 2009)

Great work on the  captures and photos


----------



## mike bell (May 24, 2009)

I dont know what your talking about but the shooting conditions look fine to me!!! shoot them things!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (May 27, 2009)

I nailed one last year! I about stepped on him on the way to the deer stand this past season.  And to think I almost didn't wear my snake boots!!

Here's the story....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=254323&highlight=


----------



## dusty80 (May 27, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> Just for comparison and giggles, here is a shot of one of the largest EDBs I've caught. This Sapelo Island mule was also just over 5 ft.




It looks like you have on a pair of panties on over your pants!!! I can even see the little strings on the sides


----------

